# You know you're a betta slave when...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...you start calling your guinea pigs "fishies"...
...you stay up till 11:00 PM doing water changes, mooshing garlic, etc...
...your mom asks you "What's for dinner?" and you reply, "pellets soaked in garlic juice."...
...You go to the pet store and come back with a betta everytime :lol:...

Anyone have anything to add? Just a thread out of boredom...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

You go to a GROCERY store, and come back with a betta every time xDD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

ROFL. Smooth. XD


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha I'm pretty much nocturnal so I do my water changes at 2 or 3 AM... speaking of which it's that day again.. ohh joy. 

My boyfriend is jealous of all the attention I give my fish, and all the care I take to make their tanks look good... and at the same time our bedroom's a mess. 

Every time I go to wal-mart for anything at all I HAVE to stop in the fish section to look and see if there's one that really needs a home, pout that I can't take him her home, then buy fish-related stuff. And I'm not kidding. EVERY TIME. haha

There's more... much more...


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

when your brother finds you stareing at your fish and talking to him until u fall aslepp at the tank, then he has to carry u to ur bed lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

You go to the fish section and look at the bettas and grab one off the shelf.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> You go to the fish section and look at the bettas and grab one off the shelf.



Haha,exactly. I did the same all the time.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

And guess what today I get to get a new betta!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I do too


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL why does it seem that what ever I do you do Betta Slave?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

When you get angry because you leave the petstore WITHOUT a betta that you REALLY wanted.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alienbetta1- I honestly haven't noticed! I don't copy you or anything. I was honestly planning on getting another betta for a while now. 
Jayy- That is a big one! XD


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

LOL I know its just wired.LOL!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

when you plan your day around your betta and how to best care for him or her. 

when you start daydreaming about bettas and different tank set ups to pass time.

When your parents tell you that your obsession is unhealthy and that you need to take a break from it


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hah! That last one has never happened to me. In fact, I've been told I can care for as many bettas as I want as long as I take care of them, which I do... Mwahaha. >


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lucky! I've only got one betta, and my parent's are already on my back... but then again, I did just spend over a hundred dollars on the tank, filter, heater, plants, ornaments, etc._. and I intend to spend more on more plants and some other fish . How about we trade parents? XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hmm... will your parents allow me to keep 4 guinea pigs, a bearded dragon, 2 degus, an oscar, 2 turtles, and 2 dogs? XD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

pft, no. My parent's wouldn't allow me to bring my vet sciences guinea pig or naked rat home for the summer, much less keep them. The last time I petsat a reptile, my mom freaked out when some of the crickets got loose XD Basically no... which I'm assuming means that you wouldn't wanna switch :/ XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope... I love all my animals. XD
My mom doesn't mind cickets getting loose. She even is brave enough to pick up mealworms... disgusting little things. XD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Meal worms are so ugly, but the way the leopard gecko snapped them up when I was petsitting her, they must taste delicious to reptiles. ^_^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My mother said no more fish in the house... and I'm 48! lol


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

When you cut your vacation short because Sunday is "water change" day!!!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

O_O wow, this really is a hobby that lasts a person a lifetime... What have I gotten myself into!?!?!?! I'm doomed to be a betta slave the rest of my life. XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha, JKfish... you just noticed that?
XD

Ooh, I have one- 
When you spend half an hour or so sorting through all the betta cups in the pet store... XD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I've always sorta known, but it's just now hit me that I'll probably grow up to be a crazy fish/cat/dog/reptile lady. 

When you know you know more about betta fish in LFS than the employees and feel expasterated when they say a 1/2 gallon bowl is good enough for the fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't sleep at night if I didn't do the water change I was supposed too... 

I JUST finished cleaning 6 tanks. LOL It's nuts, but hey, it's me!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

i have one... you know your a betta slave when your friends agree with you when you say your going to grow up to be a crazy fish lady..lolz my friends do it all the time


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

when there is nothing on tv so you go on aquabid and look at the fish or your ride your bike to the fish store with your money ready for a new fish. hence my 7 fish in the past 3 months


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru.... you too? haha. I'm the crazy fish lady in my group of friends. They all think that my guys and girl are gorgeous, but "do you really need 4?"
YES I NEED FOUR! 

One of my friends said to me once "I bet one day you'll grow up to be a crazy cat lady... but instead of cats it will be fish.".... And I don't doubt it one bit!


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

Betta Slave said:


> When you spend half an hour or so sorting through all the betta cups in the pet store... XD


 Me and my girlfriend do that all the time. The employees must think were nuts, messin up there display lol


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

when you go to the pet store to get dog food and come home with a betta!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

metalbetta it happens to me all the time.. all my friends know my fishies


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

When you tell people info about bettas BEFORE the workers can get to them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hah, I'm the crazy fish lady in my friends, too... They honestly don't understand the art of taking care of bettas! 

When you go to almost every garage sale in the city looking for possible betta tanks...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

When you start lecturing your family about why it's cruel to keep bettas in small tanks and spout random betta facts...


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

when you consider giving up the opportunity of having the chance to study abroad as a scholar, thinking that you're about to leave ur betta with ur gf...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

betta fish crazy said:


> When you start lecturing your family about why it's cruel to keep bettas in small tanks and spout random betta facts...


 LOL That's Me! XDD

...you stare at your bettas rather then watch tv...

...WANT 30 MORE!!!...

...Have dreams about bettas @ night...

...Build your own website about them...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

When you go to the pet store so often the employees ask you for help T-T


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Really, CR? That's awesome! XD

When you go into a pet store and the employees all smile at you and ask, "Back for another betta?"


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

When you go into the pet store so often the employees know you by sight, and just send people over to see what betta you're getting this time T-T;;

-both have happened-
XD I feel so loved.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

- You think you were meant to buy your new car because it has a cupholder that perfectly fits those betta cups. 

- Petco employees ask you how your other babies are doing (meaning bettas). Yup happened to me this week LOL!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

You go straight to the bettas and grab one and take it home!=D


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> Haha I'm pretty much nocturnal so I do my water changes at 2 or 3 AM... speaking of which it's that day again.. ohh joy.
> 
> My boyfriend is jealous of all the attention I give my fish, and all the care I take to make their tanks look good... and at the same time our bedroom's a mess.
> 
> ...


This is me summed up in a quote except for the water changes cause I can see better in the morning due to the sun . YOU ARE MY TWIN METALBETTA! lol


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

- You have a dream that your Betta was put in fight with other bettas and hurt, and you wake up crying. 

-You spend 2 hours looking for the perfect tank for your betta.

-Get told "WOW 2 hours just for a betta tank...get the 1/2 gallon one they love those." and than give this face >> -__-' to the employee.

-You tell your betta that he's guarding the house when you leave and no one is at home.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

... when you can sucessfully give your family a mild case of the betta bug

When you start calculating how many potential tanks can be kept in your house based on how many outlets there are for electricity XD

When you worry too many years in advance about how you are going to sucessfully take all the tanks and future betta tanks to college, and keep them all in your dorm.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

JKfish said:


> ... when you can sucessfully give your family a mild case of the betta bug


I already got my sister thinking of getting one. I've been telling her random betta facts and trying to persuade her to not get the pretty looking 1/2g tank just because it's Zen themed :roll:


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

When you go garage saling every saturday and sunday just to find fish stuff cheap

When you stay on here hours everyday

When you get mad because you have a fish tank that's too high and not flat when you divide up the tank


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

i love this 

When you talk to them as if they know what youre saying

When you say goodnight to all of them before you turn off the lights. 

When your parents say "IF YOURE GETTING ANOTHER TANK YOU HAVE TO THROW ONE OUT D:<" then you say "okay" and then they say "MAKE SURE YOU GIVE IT TO ME SO I KNOW ITS OUT OF YOUR ROOM AND DISPOSED OF, YOU DONT NEED ANYMORE CREATURES IN YOUR ROOM" because you juuuuust might sneak one in xD

When you buy large quantities of gravel/medicine/food "just incase"

When you get absolutely T.O'd when you see the perfect fish but you have nowhere to put a new tank.

When you come on this site and constantly refresh the page to read the newest of the new threads

When you have more pictures of your fish on your phone than of your friends/yourself/your family

When you clean the fish's tanks more than you clean your room

When youre on aquabid looking at all the $50 fish you cant get. Or maybe you can, depends on the moolah.

When youre constantly searching kijiji/craigslist for tanks or fish or tanks _with_ fish

When your friends know all your fish's names even though theyve never met them before

When people you barely even know come up to you and say HAI I GOT A NEW FISH!! 

When people talk about their bettas and you lecture them for at least fifteen minutes about how their tank is too small/how theyre not knowledgeable enough

When your fish is the background on your computer

When you feel guilty cause you come home late, thinking the fish miss you 

When your friends make fun of you for being on a fish forum 

When you respond to this thread xD


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

When you cover your air vents so your room won't get colder when you don't have a heater in the tank.

When you shut off all your lights in your bedroom so your fish can get his rest and all you have is a dim lavalamp and your computer screen on as the only light source while you type how you know your a betta slave..  (me atm)


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

> When you cover your air vents so your room won't get colder when you don't have a heater in the tank.
> 
> When you shut off all your lights in your bedroom so your fish can get his rest and all you have is a dim lavalamp and your computer screen on as the only light source while you type how you know your a betta slave..  (me atm)


 
guilty


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When you spend most of your day in your room, where you can see your fishies and your fishies can see you 

When you go "YAY!" and your parents go "What is it?" and you say "Horatio built a bubblenest" and your parents are like ".... yeah. Okay... o.o"


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

When you spend more on setting up and upkeeping tanks, then most girls spend on brand name clothes.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I get the eye roll from the boyfriend whenever I get all happy about a bubblenest. XD


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh, I have another one...

...when you stay up till midnight watching your bettas  

...when you talk to them, and your friend comes into your room and your friend/parent says, "....uh... why are you talking to your fish?" and you say "Because they like it!" and your friend just nods. XD


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Ooh, I have another one...
> 
> ...when you stay up till midnight watching your bettas
> 
> ...when you talk to them, and your friend comes into your room and your friend/parent says, "....uh... why are you talking to your fish?" and you say "Because they like it!" and your friend just nods. XD


 xD Done that alot....:]


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

+1000, betta slave! XD

I stay up pretty late myself watching them. lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oops, that proves that I can't count or speak correct grammar, either. Oh, well. XD


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

when you always come in late for work because you were awake until 3am just watching your betta swim around.


----------

